# Come here my little pet.......



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's my latest work- the RoadRash Critters sculpted by Karl at Monster Dork Studios. 
They're cool, twisted kits with heaps of detail and painting potential. I had an absolute blast painting 'em!
Very, very highly recommended to those with a warped sense of humour like mine...























































Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm....Why do I suddenly crave some KFC????
Excellent Chris!!! can you add some info on these kits? I'd love a set of them!!!
What scale are they?
BTW excellent paint slinging!!! :thumbsup::wave::thumbsup::wave:
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Denis. I really appreciate your comments my friend.
They're between 3-5" tall off their bases and though that seems a bit small, the scale would be fairly big considering they're small animals.
They're only $40each or $100 for the set of 3. Incredibly cheap IMHO-especially when you consider the quality and detail of the sculpting. 
I don't recall how to link to his site but if you google Monster Dork Studios his website is easy to find. I believe he's also on Facebook.
I really can't recommend these beauties highly enough! The only issue I had was the spelling of the word "Squirrel". I added the "u" and moved the "Sq" around to fit. Not a biggie at all. I also added the whiskers to all of them and the bloody drool to Splats. The fur on Fester's included in the kit.
A mate took them to a show in Rockhampton (a long way north of Brisbane) and apparently they were a big hit! I took 1st with Splats and 3rd with Fester. Quishy wasn't ready in time so he wasn't entered. I've shown several of my mates and I ended up shipping in sets for 3 of 'em. They're very popular and they'd sell like hotcakes here. They're just so appealing if you have that kind of sense of humour (most aussie blokes are a little twisted...). I love 'em.
I'm planning on ordering more of his kits. His "Kiss the Cook" zombie is hilarious as well as his warped visions based loosely on a classic kiddie show...
Karl's one of my favourite sculptors and his stuff is well worth close perusal...

Chris.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

These are just plain Cool Chris!  I love how you did their eye's, especially the popped out ones, heh heh heh :freak:! Excellent detailing, or in Squishy's case de-"tailing".  Just the right amount of blood and gore!
Beautiful work on these very cool kits Chris! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

Great job on all three. I love these kits. They were "must haves" for me as soon as I first saw them. I got right on them as soon as receiving them. 

The added drool and whiskers look great. Just an FYI, its obvious in your pics, but in case people don't notice, the bases are made to fit together. Great kits.

Heres a link.
http://www.monsterdorkstudio.com/


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

I've never seen close ups of those figures, thanks for showing. I love'em and ya did an excellent paint up on them, love the tire tread marks on the rabbit.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job on those little guys. They definitely got splatted out on the road. Your detail painting and such is spot on. Down here in Florida it is usually armadillos, possums, or racoons that get splatted, unfortunately. I'm going to take a look at his website myself.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Checked out the website...cool stuff!
Chris are those cigarette buts molded right to the base or are they loose in the kit...they would be good for a kit I'm working on right now, although they probably aren't to hard to replicate...
Is Monster Dork Studios situated in the States?








Love these kits!
Denis


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Auroranut said:


> Thanks Denis.
> They're only $40each or $100 for the set of 3. Incredibly cheap IMHO-especially when you consider the quality and detail of the sculpting.


I think the price has gone up on those.
In this pic from last year's Wonderfest
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2011/deal22.jpg

The price was $45 each, or all 3 for $125

Was gonna get them last year, but I ended up getting this instead.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Oh yeah.
Almost forgot to mention what a great job you did on these.
There is a ton of detail in there to paint on each one, and you nailed it.
Those extra touched you added, just put them over the top.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you Mike, Mudkicker, OKCmike, Bob, and Trevor for your feedback.
Thank you too Mudkicker for posting that link.
Denis, Everything on the base is molded in. The detail on the ciggie butts is fantastic! Monster Dork's in Cincinatti, Ohio. 
Trev, I love that SS Cookie kit! I'll have to pick one up as soon as I can afford it. My son has the Trash Can Man- another must have. 
My RR kits were my Chrissie present from my son so I can't comment on the cost of this particular set but I've just received another 3 sets for my mates here in Brissie and they were $100 per set or $40 each. That was around a month ago...

Chris.
EDIT... Trevor, now that I think about it he might have given me a break on the price as I bought 3 sets at once as well as a Trash Can Man for my son.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I almost forgot...
Thank you Mark (surfsup) for posting the pics for me (I'm STILL trying to figure out how to post pics on my new computer :drunk.
I wish I could put 'em up over at the Clubhouse.... hopefully very soon...

Chris.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Auroranut said:


> EDIT... Trevor, now that I think about it he might have given me a break on the price as I bought 3 sets at once as well as a Trash Can Man for my son.


Yeah. Karl is a nice guy like that. 
I'll be checking out Trash Can Man at the show this coming weekend.
Want to see it in person before I decide to buy or not.
I like it, but it just doesn't grab me as much as Cookie did. Think because it doesn't have the same level of cuteness factor.

I'll have pics of my finished Cookie next week, after the show. He'll be in the contest.
Think this year I might finally pick up Breakfast of Champions.
IF you haven't seen that one, it's in this video.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting the cool link Trevor.
I remember when Breakfast of Champions came out and saw it over at the Clubhouse. Very cool, humourous kit but I'm not really in to busts (not the kind we're talking about anyway). It's still a killer piece though!
TCM's not as cute as Cookie for sure but the appeal to me is the quirkiness of the characters and the incredible imagination and detail Karl puts in to these pieces. Having Scotts TCM kit right here in front of me I can say it's a mindblowing sculpt and a painters dream. I have to have one for myself!!
I can't wait to see how your Cookie kit comes up Trevor. I like your painting style and I imagine it'll be a beaut!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info Chris :thumbsup:
Cool Kits at a pretty good Price 

Well Fancy that...Monster Dork is a member at the Clubhouse!
http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=91646
Denis


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Oh yeah. Karl's been a member for ages.

I remember when he first broke into the scene with that mind-blowing 'Kiss the Cook' contest entry at WF in 05.
Then the next year he has a table with kit versions of it.
Didn't take him long to get a loyal following.
I love his twisted sense of humor on his pieces.
And he loves to pack a ton of detail into a piece. That TCM has sooooo much going on in it.
And I am sure as you get farther into painting it, you end up finding more details you never even noticed.
But me, I'm a sucker for cute and twisted. Which is why I love the road rash critters, cookie, and other stuff like that.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You're right Tay...
...The more I see these ...the more I want a set:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> I almost forgot...
> Thank you Mark (surfsup) for posting the pics for me (I'm STILL trying to figure out how to post pics on my new computer :drunk.
> I wish I could put 'em up over at the Clubhouse.... hopefully very soon...
> 
> Chris.


My pleasure Chris. They look even better in the Flesh ( so to speak).....Cheers Mark


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> You're right Tay...
> ...The more I see these ...the more I want a set:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Denis


Believe me Denis- you'd have a ball painting these critters mate!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Naaaaaaasty stuff, mate! Love what you did with 'em! Take yer bows!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you James. I appreciate the feedback mate.

Chris.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

You did a wonderful job on these road kill kits Chris! Love the paint job you did and after seeing what was to the left of the Squirrel, its no wonder it was spelled incorrectly!:freak::dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL!! I never thought of that! It would explain...
Thank you for the positive comments Hunch. I appreciate them mate.

Chris.


----------

